# Saaz Pale Ale



## Ducatiboy stu (4/7/06)

Jimmi wanted my Saaz Ale recipie

It is rather nice actually, and much different to and English or Australian Pale

Saaz Pale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 4.30
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.14
Anticipated EBC: 14.9
Anticipated IBU: 29.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.5 2.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
41.9 1.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
4.7 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
2.3 0.10 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 220
4.7 0.20 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 25

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.30 24.1 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.30 3.2 20 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.30 1.6 5 min.


Yeast
-----


----------



## Mr Bond (5/7/06)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Jimmi wanted my Saaz Ale recipie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



????????????????Which one??????????????


----------



## jimi (5/7/06)

Brauluver said:


> Ducatiboy stu said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmi wanted my Saaz Ale recipie
> ...




Cheers Ducatiboy stu
I love the hop and am always looking for an excuse to use it. The recipe looks the goods, looking forward giving it a burl. much appreciated :beerbang: :beer:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/06)

Yeast
-----
[/quote]

????????????????Which one??????????????
[/quote]


C'Mon Braulover, a brewer has to have some secrets...... B) 

I will give you a hint.....they have a barmy army.... :chug:


----------



## Tony (5/7/06)

I recon i know which one 

Recipe looks good mate, you sure like that 50/50 ale/pils combo dont ya.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/7/06)

Tony


....Actually, you dont know this yeast. It was a yeast I got from Ross.. 

A Nice yeast

The 50/50 pils/ale combo gives it a nice light pale look...

If I had more Saaz I would have taken the first hopping to 30 IBU....

**NOTE to ROSS..... SAAZ Hops are to small in packaging....need 2KG...****


----------



## Tony (6/7/06)

Ahhhhhhh how mysterious of you 

have you ttried a 50/50 with pils and light munich.

thats nice too, better than JW ale i recon but thats me 

cheers mate.


----------

